# Who's your favorite band?



## SweatingBullets (Jul 20, 2018)

Megadeth
Metallica 
Slayer <--------Going to see them in August!!!!
Are some of mine.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2018)

The Who isn't my favorite band. What made you think that?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 20, 2018)

Israel vibration 
Motörhead 
Anything Motown 
(Kinda of a fart in Windstorm approach to music)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2018)

SweatingBullets said:


> Megadeth
> Metallica
> Slayer <--------Going to see them in August!!!!
> Are some of mine.


https://www.rollitup.org/f/music.71/


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The Who isn't my favorite band. What made you think that?


damn, you beat me to it! lol.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 20, 2018)

SweatingBullets said:


> Megadeth
> Metallica
> Slayer <--------Going to see them in August!!!!
> Are some of mine.


I saw that trio a few years ago. Much fun was had.

Metallica
Led zep
The Doors


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I saw that trio a few years ago. Much fun was had.
> 
> Metallica
> Led zep
> The Doors


going to see Zoso, Zep tribute band, this Labor day. Wish I was older and could have seen the real deal.


----------



## SweatingBullets (Jul 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The Who isn't my favorite band. What made you think that?


HAHA just making conversation ..I still can't post pictures and was told a few more post and I should be able to...However, I still can't upload pictures. lol I am going to see Slayer in August though


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

Of guys still alive and making music? Most days it would be these elderly gentlemen.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

But of those lost in the flood, this one still gets lots of listens.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 21, 2018)

SweatingBullets said:


> HAHA just making conversation ..I still can't post pictures and was told a few more post and I should be able to...However, I still can't upload pictures. lol I am going to see Slayer in August though


I found since they had issues last year with uploading images I can no longer use IE so I have to us chrome to upload pics.


----------



## SweatingBullets (Jul 21, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I found since they had issues last year with uploading images I can no longer use IE so I have to us chrome to upload pics.


You're right on the money ....I was using Firefox and tried chrome without any issues !!!!


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 21, 2018)

August Burns Red, Caliban, and Architechs are what I'm listening to atm. Devil Driver just release a new album that's interesting...older country redone to metal.


----------



## moving_shadow (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't really have favourite bands as such, more favourite albums, but in saying that I'll mention some bands whose albums I tried killing

Joy Division
Radiohead
Queens of the Stone Age
Soundgarden
Massive Attack
Nirvana
Rage Against the Machine
Sepultura


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 24, 2018)

That's easy Steely Dan the best rock band and Toto is a close second


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 24, 2018)

Check out Hired Guns on netflix
Steve Lukather is the real deal met him a couple times here in LA super cool guy


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 25, 2018)

moving_shadow said:


> I don't really have favourite bands as such, more favourite albums, but in saying that I'll mention some bands whose albums I tried killing
> 
> Joy Division
> Radiohead
> ...


Awesome list. Unknown Pleasures is an amazing album. It's a damn shame Joy Division was around for such a short time...but at least New Order came from the dissolution, I like them quite a bit too.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 25, 2018)

TooL !


----------

